# How to Overclock ASRock 939NF4G  ?



## Thor (Sep 2, 2006)

The Subject says it ALL!!
Hi There!
i wud like to overclock my AMD Athlon 3000+ 64b on a  *ASRock 939NF4G *.
Any ideas how to go abt it ? I googled,Yahoo ed, Msn ed, ask ed but all r very vague abt it!
Thnks in adv.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2006)

Go to bios nd slowlyincrease the CPU bus speed keeping the cpu multiplier at max(9X). Sometimes u may need to manually set DDR frequency to 333, as increasing cpu bus speed oc the mem also. After each increment, boot into windows nd run some cpu intence apps like Hot Cpu Tester 4 Pro for bout 5min nd see if the temps are in limit.


----------



## Thor (Sep 3, 2006)

I tried that, sadly when i save the setting and exit, the speed is back to bloody previous settings....


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 3, 2006)

U can also do it with utilities like CBId(Central Brain Identifier). But sometimes it hangs if some me latencies of somethin is changed. Dun worry..its normal.
But whenever u shutdown ur PC the settings r gone nd u have to redo it in next start.
__________
Also what is UR mobo chipset??


----------



## Thor (Sep 3, 2006)

Chipset: Northbridge: nVidia  GeForce 6100 , Southbridge: nVidia  nForce 410 MCP
This one
*boutique.3dchips-fr.com/images/939NF4G-SATA2-FACE.jpg

Wud u detail how to use this CBId ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 4, 2006)

after dling it, run the app;
the go to MOBILITY section increase the cpu multiplier from 9x to 10 in NEW SETTING under CPU VOLTAGE/CORE FREQUENCY. It applies as oon as u select one..sometimes it may hang. 
U can also increase mem settings under MEMORY/CONTROLER ND INCREASING THE LATENCY.
__________
cHECK IF UR cmos JUMPER is set to always default seting? 
Do all values in Bios get to default like boot priority etc??the u have to swap the jumper.
Also u should first decrease the mem frequency in bios before increasing the fsb as mem too gets oced with CPU [if u r using low quality mem]


----------

